# Se lui si licenzia per non pagare gli alimenti



## Arianna (15 Agosto 2013)

quando ne sono venuta a conoscenza stentavo a crederci
eppure sembra una pratica sempre più diffusa
la questione è la seguente: ci sono uomini (per lo più si tratta di uomini) che arrivano al punto di licenziarsi o di liquidare addirittura la propria attività per non dichiarare redditi e non sborsare soldi alla loro ex moglie

sono perplessa
non capisco come tutto ciò possa essere permesso dalle leggi vigenti e mi chiedo quanto questo fenomeno sia diffuso


----------



## contepinceton (15 Agosto 2013)

Arianna ha detto:


> quando ne sono venuta a conoscenza stentavo a crederci
> eppure sembra una pratica sempre più diffusa
> la questione è la seguente: ci sono uomini (per lo più si tratta di uomini) che arrivano al punto di licenziarsi o di liquidare addirittura la propria attività per non dichiarare redditi e non sborsare soldi alla loro ex moglie
> 
> ...


Mia cara dipende molto da come ci si è lasciati...
La storia è maestra di vita no?

I francesi "infierirono" nel 1918 con quella pace vergognosa con i tedeschi no?
Nel 1940 Hitler marciava a Parigi e volle firmare la resa dei frencesi proprio su quel vagone...

Se ripenso alla vicenda del mio amico Gianni De Toni ( che era pubblicata in calce del vecchio tradimento)...

Tanto di cappello...

Esistono troppe mogli che sono la causa della separazione
Ti cacciano fora de casa
e in più devi pagare tu.

Che ognuno faccia il proprio gioco...

Ma capisci bene che quando è andata in aceto tra un omo e una dona...lo capisci anche tu no?

[video=youtube;n7rMNU7Mpec]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7rMNU7Mpec[/video]

E il padre disse...Charlie sono affari...


----------



## Arianna (15 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mia cara dipende molto da come ci si è lasciati...
> La storia è maestra di vita no?
> 
> I francesi "infierirono" nel 1918 con quella pace vergognosa con i tedeschi no?
> ...


io capisco bene che: fatta la legge, trovato l'inganno
e se una legge è iniqua, l'inganno lo è esponenzialmente

se a ciò aggiungi l'analfabetismo affettivo e relazionale che sottende molte separazioni (ma a questo punto anche molte relazioni), la frittata è fatta


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Agosto 2013)

Arianna ha detto:


> quando ne sono venuta a conoscenza stentavo a crederci
> eppure sembra una pratica sempre più diffusa
> la questione è la seguente: ci sono uomini (per lo più si tratta di uomini) che arrivano al punto di licenziarsi o di liquidare addirittura la propria attività per non dichiarare redditi e non sborsare soldi alla loro ex moglie
> 
> ...


Dipende come è finita la storia. Se mi trovassi a pagare l'assegno a una persona che ha fatto di tutto per derubarmi affettivamente ed economicamente, non solo diventerei nullatenente, ma ci cambierei proprio paese.

Nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi di cui sono a conoscenza, ognuno si merita quel che (non) ha. Ci sono diversi, anche uomini, che fanno di tutto per risultare "handicappati" e quindi non andare a fare il pur minimo lavoro per mantenersi, perché hanno capito come spremere il partner che non c'è. E per dire il vero, io aiuto di chi si trova alle prese con delle merde di questo genere.

In un caso, il partner furbo non solo è colpevole, ma si è pure preso la casa, e ovviamente l'assegno. L'altro paga perché vuole bene ai suoi figli, ma appena che saranno fuori casa, ha dichiarato guerra.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Agosto 2013)

Arianna ha detto:


> io capisco bene che: fatta la legge, trovato l'inganno
> e se una legge è iniqua, l'inganno lo è esponenzialmente
> 
> se a ciò aggiungi l'analfabetismo affettivo e relazionale che sottende molte separazioni (ma a questo punto anche molte relazioni), la frittata è fatta


Vediamo questa questione.
Ora perfino Cristo, nel Vangelo di Matteo dice che è lecito ripudiare la propria moglie in caso di adulterio.
Voi direte, bella forza, lui non parla però dei mariti.

Ok, Cristo era un giudeo in una società di Giudei ma parlava con le donne, il che era già scandaloso.

Ora c'è stata l'emancipazione.
Ora si dice che in coppia non esiste chi si appoggia a ma si cammina entrambi verso la stessa direzione in due.

Bon...
Io direi...
Ti arrangiavi no prima di sposare me.
Bon hai voluto separarti da me? Ok...arrangiati.
Ti sei voluta tenere i figli? Bon dei mantienteli.
Mi hai cacciato da casa mia?
Ok bon dei che casso vuoi ancora da me anca i me schei?
Hai la tua autonomia economica no?

COME MAI SI PARLA SOLO DEI PADRI...e mai di MADRI che non passano gli alimenti ai PADRI eh?


----------



## contepinceton (16 Agosto 2013)

Niente alimenti dall’ex se si convive con un altro di Chiara Maffioletti 



Posso dirlo? Era ora! E adesso si scatenino tutti quelli (e quelle) che ritengono che chi la vede come me faccia perdere anni di battaglie femministe, sia contro le donne e via dicendo. Io però, nella sentenza confermata in Appello dal tribunale di Bologna, per la quale “se l’ex coniuge ha una nuova famiglia di fatto l’ex  può non corrispondere più gli alimenti“ vedo un lampo, un barlume di futuro e modernità in una materia dove troppo spesso sono state accettate cose inaccettabili. Premettiamolo ancora una volta: esistono i distinguo. La materia è delicata, non bastasse ci sono una serie di variabili per cui, davvero, ogni caso è un caso a se. Non parliamo di quando ci sono di mezzo dei figli. Preferisco non addentrarmi in questa circostanza (ma il loro mantenimento è sacrosanto). Mi riferisco ad altri contesti, in cui ci si separa (o si divorzia) e la faccenda riguarda unicamente due persone.

    E’ innegabile, che troppa gente approfitti della fine di un matrimonio per trarne un vantaggio economico. Grande o piccolo che sia, a me fa comunque venire i brividi.

Possibile che esista qualcuno che anche oggi, nel 2013, concepisca la possibilità di farsi mantenere dal proprio ex?

Non è solo una questione romantica. Anche, ma non solo. Anche, perchè si presuppone che se si sposa una persona lo si faccia perchè la si ama e se ci si lascia lo si faccia perché non ci si ama più (basta anche uno solo dei due). Il fatto che “l’altro” sia povero, ricco, più povero o più ricco di noi non dovrebbe avere alcun peso nella decisione  di sposarlo o di lasciarsi. Tornando invece al “ma non solo”, ritengo che chiedere dei soldi al proprio ex – quando non si hanno figli e si è relativamente giovani – non sia solo qualcosa che c’entra poco con il sentimento dell’amore ma anche qualcosa che in qualche modo lede la propria dignità.

    Perché diventare un peso per il proprio ex quando si ha tutto per farcela da soli?

La faccenda poi diventa addirittura grottesca, quando oltre a tutto questo, si aggiunge anche il fatto che chi gode di un assegno di mantenimento (o, poi, divorzile)  vive con un altro/un’altra. Sarò ingenua, ma con che faccia si continua ad accettare che il proprio ex, solo perché sciaguratamente in un passato non troppo lontano ha deciso di sposarci, continui a contribuire a una vita che è indisutibilmente ormai lontana da lui/lei?

    Se si inizia a vivere con un’altra persona, come si possono accettare soldi dal proprio ex?

La giurisprudenza prevede una definizione – segno che il fenomeno esiste – che differenzi l’assegno di mantenimento (che avrebbe uno scopo assistenziale) da quella che è stata chiamata una rendita parassitaria. Termine piuttosto azzeccato, peraltro. “Se la propria ex moglie ha 30 anni, un titolo di studio e non cerca lavoro, in quel caso l’assegno di mantenimento sarebbe una rendita parassitaria”, spiega l’avvocato Cesare Rimini. Si può non essere d’accordo? Non bastasse, c’è chi – per evitare che il proprio assegno venga sospeso o anche solo assottigliato – sceglie di non convivere con il nuovo compagno/a o, peggio, dissimula la convivenza. Sbaglierò io, ma non è tutto sommamente, profondamente, triste?

Vi prego, se c’è qualcuno che ritiene che sia accettabile continuare a percepire dei soldi dal proprio ex (senza figli e quando si è piuttosto giovani) anche quando si inizia una nuova convivenza, scriva. Voglio capire, dico sul serio.

Amore e interesse non dovrebbero (idealmente) stare separati? Può diventare una forma (sensata) di vendetta chiedere denaro al proprio ex? Non è lesivo della propria dignità? E se poi si inizia una nuova convivenza, non è giusto che il nostro ex non ci dia dei soldi suoi?

Twitter @ChiaraMaff


----------



## contepinceton (16 Agosto 2013)

Senza lavoro non paga gli alimenti e in tribunale viene assolto

Scritto da: Lavorofisco.it 24 febbraio 2013	in Diritto 3 Commenti
Non paga gli alimenti ai due figli ma il giudice lo assolve

Non paga gli alimenti ai due figli ma il giudice lo assolve

Non commette reato il papà disoccupato che non versa l’assegno di mantenimento al figlio, se ha un’indennità di disoccupazione insufficiente a garantirgli il minimo sostentamento. Lo ha chiarito la Cassazione, sesta sezione penale, con la sentenza 7372/2013.
Coinvolto nella vicenda un padre, accusato, in sede penale, di violare gli obblighi di assistenza familiare. In particolare, all’uomo è stato contestato il mancato versamento delle somme mensilmente dovute per il mantenimento del figlio minore, necessarie per assicurargli i mezzi di sussistenza. L’inadempienza, protratta per sei mesi, ha portato il tribunale a emettere sentenza di condanna, poi confermata in appello. L’omesso pagamento del dovuto – hanno scritto i giudici di merito – giustifica appieno la responsabilità per il reato regolato dall’articolo 570 del Codice penale, perché è ininfluente «il comprovato stato di disoccupazione a fronte della altrettanto accertata percezione della indennità di disoccupazione senza che questa, neppure in minima parte, sia stata destinata al sostentamento del minore».
Ma l’uomo ha presentato ricorso per Cassazione. La corte d’appello – ha precisato il suo legale – non avrebbe considerato la concreta situazione di difficoltà economica in cui versava l’assistito. Si sarebbe dovuto prendere atto, piuttosto, che l’uomo viveva in una condizione che gli impediva di provvedere al mantenimento del figlio, visto che neppure l’indennità di disoccupazione gli consentiva di far fronte ai propri obblighi. Secondo l’avvocato, dunque, il collegio avrebbe dovuto applicare l’esimente prevista dall’articolo 45 del Codice penale, perché la violazione dei doveri era imputabile non alla volontà dell’uomo, ma a un’oggettiva impossibilità, sopravvenuta nel tempo.
La Cassazione concorda e accoglie il ricorso. La condanna per il reato di violazione degli obblighi di assistenza familiare – spiegano i giudici – non può prescindere da un vaglio scrupoloso circa la concreta «incidenza del riscontrato stato di disoccupazione» sulla possibilità di adempiere puntualmente agli obblighi di assistenza che gravano sul genitore, considerando la posizione della prole. Infatti, se il solo stato di disoccupazione, non è elemento sufficiente per escludere il dovere di fornire sostentamento alla famiglia, può però esserlo la documentazione, allegata da parte dell’interessato, che comprova «difficoltà economiche tali da tradursi in un vero e proprio stato di indigenza economica». La Cassazione si allinea all’orientamento di giurisprudenza (tra cui la pronuncia 5751/2010), che sostiene la necessità di accertare se lo stato di disoccupazione sia realmente legato a uno stato di indigenza, visto che l’obbligato potrebbe disporre di mezzi economici, diversi da quelli di fonte lavorativa, che gli permetterebbero di provvedere ai versamenti. L’accertamento, però, è mancato nel caso concreto, visto che i giudici di merito, confermata la prima condanna, sul solo presupposto che il ricorrente, pur godendo di un sussidio di disoccupazione, non ne avesse mai distratto una quota per il pagamento dell’assegno di mantenimento. In realtà, sottolinea la Cassazione, sarebbe stato necessario quantificare l’esatta consistenza dell’indennità, così da accertare se l’imputato avesse, o no, la possibilità di dedicarne una parte all’adempimento dell’obbligazione per garantire i mezzi di sussistenza al figlio minore «senza per questo mettere in gioco gli elementi minimi del proprio sostentamento». Di qui l’annullamento, con rinvio, della decisione impugnata.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Agosto 2013)

Arianna ha detto:


> quando ne sono venuta a conoscenza stentavo a crederci
> eppure sembra una pratica sempre più diffusa
> la questione è la seguente: ci sono uomini (per lo più si tratta di uomini) che arrivano al punto di licenziarsi o di liquidare addirittura la propria attività per non dichiarare redditi e non sborsare soldi alla loro ex moglie
> 
> ...


Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...
Noi uomini siamo tontoloni...
Pur di pagare meno tasse...
Intestiamo attività e immobili ad amanti....


----------



## Arianna (16 Agosto 2013)

http://inchieste.repubblica.it/it/repubblica/rep-it/2013/06/18/news/separati_dal_fisco-61338388/

(di seguito copincollo l'articolo principale)
*
"CARO, TI LASCIO PER PAGARE MENO TASSE". LE SEPARAZIONI FINTE AL TEMPO DELLA CRISI.*

*Tornare single dopo 25 anni di matrimonio può avere i suoi vantaggi,   soprattutto economici. È per questo che Maria sotto consiglio del suo   commercialista ha deciso di dire addio al marito, ma solo per finta, o   meglio, per l'assegno sociale di 800 euro al mese e per gli sgravi   fiscali. Sapere quante sono le Marie d'Italia non è semplice, l'Istat   certifica un aumento delle separazione consensuali. Colpisce l'età in   cui avvengono. C'è chi lo fa per salvare il patrimonio e chi per  sopravvivere alla crisi*

*ROMA -* Uno stipendio da impiegata, una figlia  all'Università e un matrimonio che durava da 25 anni. Eppure Maria, nome  di fantasia, ha deciso di separarsi. Non perché non andasse più  d'accordo con il marito, ma perché un giorno il suo commercialista le ha  spiegato i vantaggi economici di una separazione consensuale fittizia. A  50 anni ha scoperto quanto ci si guadagna a ritornare "single": un  assegno sociale di circa 800 euro mensili intestato al marito e una  figlia a carico che le fa avere ogni anno, presentando la denuncia dei  redditi, sgravi fiscali sui 700 euro. Maria non si sente furba: questo  per lei significa vivere dignitosamente. Prima i due coniugi riuscivano a  portare casa meno di 1500 euro al mese.

L'Istat conferma la  crescita dell'instabilità coniugale, ma è difficile capire quante sono  le Marie d'Italia. Anche se gli esperti parlano di tendenza in aumento,  non esistono studi statistici pronti a dare una stima del fenomeno. A  illustrare, invece, come stia crescendo in generale il numero delle  separazioni, è l'ultimo rapporto Istat "Separazioni e divorzi in  Italia": nel 1995 per ogni 1.000 matrimoni si contavano 158 separazioni e  80 divorzi, nel 2011 si arriva a 311 separazioni e 182 divorzi.  L'Istituto sottolinea poi che la tipologia di procedimento più scelta  dai coniugi è proprio quella consensuale: nel 2011 si sono chiuse con  questa modalità l'84,8% delle separazioni e il 69,4% dei divorzi. Il  dato non fa un distinguo tra le separazioni reali e quelle "fiscali", ma  alcuni campanelli d'allarme si possono leggere tra le righe del report.  Il 72% delle separazioni e il 62% dei divorzi hanno riguardato coppie  con figli avuti durante il matrimonio e la crisi coniugale sempre più  spesso è arrivata a colpire i quarantenni e non ha risparmiato gli  ultrasessantenni. L'Istituto di statistica ha spiegato questo  innalzamento dell'età della separazione come il risultato della sempre  maggiore propensione allo scioglimento delle unioni di lunga durata e  come frutto di un processo d'invecchiamento complessivo della  popolazione dei coniugati, dovuto alla posticipazione del matrimonio.  Alcuni commercialisti, invece, hanno visto in questi numeri lo specchio  di un'Italia che cerca di eludere, quando può, il fisco, per far fronte  alle spese di tutti i giorni

Ma chi si separa fittiziamente? La  casistica è molto ampia e nella maggior parte dei casi riguarda coppie  con alle spalle dai 15 ai 20 anni di matrimonio. In questi casi la finta  separazione è mirata al conseguimento dell'assegno sociale per uno dei  due coniugi, in procinto di compiere i 65 anni e quindi in attesa di  conseguire la famigerata pensione. Come nel caso di Maria il guadagno è  notevole: la donna non riceverà più le detrazioni fiscali per figlia e  marito a carico, che ammontavano a circa 600, 700 euro all'anno, ma  potrà contare su un'entrata fissa e mensile: gli 800 euro di assegno  sociale presi dal coniuge fittiziamente separato. Nel caso di famiglie  monoreddito il risparmio diventa notevole anche in termini di Irpef e di  Imu, con la possibilità di far diventare la seconda casa l'abitazione  principale dove far risiedere uno dei due coniugi. Uscire dal nucleo  familiare per molti significa abbassare il valore del proprio Isee e  poter fruire di prezzi vantaggiosi per servizi che prima non gli  sarebbero spettati come l'asilo nido, la mensa scolastica, i ticket  sanitari e la riduzione delle tasse universitarie. 

Gli esperti  della materia garantiscono che il risparmio c'è, anche se ci sono alcune  spese da ammortizzare. Decidere di separarsi significa dover pagare un  legale, che nel caso di una separazione consensuale, tanto più se  fittizia, può essere lo stesso per entrambi i coniugi. Le parcelle  variano molto a secondo delle città e degli studi, ma il fenomeno sta  rilanciando "al ribasso" i prezzi delle fatture.  Il compenso di un  avvocato può  scendere anche fino ai 600 euro, ai quali vanno però  aggiunti circa 37 euro per il deposito del ricorso e altre 22 euro per  la copia del verbale. Una parcella insomma può costare anche 700 euro,  nulla in confronto ai benefici che i coniugi arriveranno ad avere una  volta ottenuta la separazione. 


L'argomento ha prodotto  un'ampia letteratura che in realtà più che essere racchiusa in manuali  universitari o statistiche pubbliche vive all'interno di blog e di  forum, dove i coniugi divisi fittiziamente da un provvedimento giuridico  si consigliano tra di loro. Ci sono le coppie che continuano a vivere  nella stessa casa e temono controlli da parte del fisco e quelle più   "navigate" che dispensano consigli su come ottenere assegni familiari.  Non sempre è facile ammetere che la separazione è figlia di ben studiate  manovre legali per eludere il fisco e quindi internet diventa il posto  più sicuro dove poter avere delucidazioni in merito alla propria  situazione, e perché no, prendersela con la crisi economica che per  "necessità" ha portato a separarsi. Perché quando l'amore c'è, è il  fisco che scoppia.

18 giugno 2013


----------



## Daniele (16 Agosto 2013)

Arianna, se la mia ex fosse stata mia moglie e si fosse comportata come si è comportata con me, anche io avrei fatto in modo di non farle avere niente, dipende sempre da come ci si lascia, se la persona in colpa vuole anche spremerti, allora la guerra è evidente!


----------



## Arianna (16 Agosto 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Arianna, se la mia ex fosse stata mia moglie e si fosse comportata come si è comportata con me, anche io avrei fatto in modo di non farle avere niente, dipende sempre da come ci si lascia, se la persona in colpa vuole anche spremerti, allora la guerra è evidente!


caro Daniele,
ok se entrambi i separandi sono economicamente indipendenti: ognuno per la sua strada e volemose bene (si fa per dire)
ma se uno di loro non lo è?
se ci sono figli?
insomma, per continuare sulla falsariga del gioco con i "se" e con i "ma", se la tua ex fosse stata la madre di un tuo figlio, avresti ugualmente fatto in modo di non farle avere niente?


----------



## lunaiena (16 Agosto 2013)

Arianna ha detto:


> quando ne sono venuta a conoscenza stentavo a crederci
> eppure sembra una pratica sempre più diffusa
> la questione è la seguente: ci sono uomini (per lo più si tratta di uomini) che arrivano al punto di licenziarsi o di liquidare addirittura la propria attività per non dichiarare redditi e non sborsare soldi alla loro ex moglie
> 
> ...



personalmente non ho mai capito perchè 
si deve mantenere il coniuge -ex ...
se ci sono figli la cosa è diversa 
in caso che non si voglia far fronte alle responsabilità di un figlio 
sarebbe un uomo o una donna che neanche si meriterebbe di essere 
ricordato come essere umano...


----------



## contepinceton (16 Agosto 2013)

Arianna ha detto:


> http://inchieste.repubblica.it/it/repubblica/rep-it/2013/06/18/news/separati_dal_fisco-61338388/
> 
> (di seguito copincollo l'articolo principale)
> *
> ...


Ma il marito è d'accordo
Insomma è come dire...
Io assumo mia figlia in azienda
Lei non vi lavora...perchè studia...
Ogni mese lei mi rigira lo stipendio
ed ecco che rientrano in famiglia 1200 euro...
Che per il fisco sono spese no?

Infatti gli stipendi sono spese...


----------



## Daniele (18 Agosto 2013)

Arianna ha detto:


> caro Daniele,
> ok se entrambi i separandi sono economicamente indipendenti: ognuno per la sua strada e volemose bene (si fa per dire)
> ma se uno di loro non lo è?
> se ci sono figli?
> insomma, per continuare sulla falsariga del gioco con i "se" e con i "ma", se la tua ex fosse stata la madre di un tuo figlio, avresti ugualmente fatto in modo di non farle avere niente?


Se vengo tradito da una donna che non è indipendente da me allora sono esimi cazzi suoi! Io con una bestia di siffatto modo non voglio neppure starci, ma se capitasse, alla fine sarebbero probemi suoi, quando si fa una azione oltre all'adrenalina bisogna considerare la reazione alla propria azione, se si è stupidi non è colpa mia.

Io fuori da quello che dice darei i soldi per il figlio, ma che non sia un giudice ad impormelo, ma solo per il figlio, ben vedendo che siano usati solo per lui e per i suoi bisogni e per i suoi divertimenti, la madre se colpevole per me è un essere che deve uscire dalla mia vita.


----------



## Zod (18 Agosto 2013)

Arianna ha detto:


> caro Daniele,
> ok se entrambi i separandi sono economicamente indipendenti: ognuno per la sua strada e volemose bene (si fa per dire)
> ma se uno di loro non lo è?
> se ci sono figli?
> insomma, per continuare sulla falsariga del gioco con i "se" e con i "ma", se la tua ex fosse stata la madre di un tuo figlio, avresti ugualmente fatto in modo di non farle avere niente?


Se ci sono figli restano con il genitore più abbiente, mentre l'altro si arrangia. Non si capisce perché vada sempre affidato alla madre, anche se nullafacente e nullatenente, e con l'occasione le si lasci la casa coniugale, e degli assegni di mantenimento. È un paradosso, meno fai e più sei garantito, tanto c'è chi fa anche per te. Allora furbizia per furbizia...


----------



## PresidentLBJ (19 Agosto 2013)

Arianna ha detto:


> ci sono uomini (per lo più si tratta di uomini) che arrivano al punto di licenziarsi o di liquidare addirittura la propria attività per non dichiarare redditi e non sborsare soldi alla loro ex moglie


Classico caso di gente che si taglia le palle per fare un dispetto alla moglie. 



Arianna ha detto:


> sono perplessa
> non capisco come tutto ciò possa essere permesso dalle leggi vigenti e mi chiedo quanto questo fenomeno sia diffuso


Come fai a vietare ad una persona di non lavorare?


----------

